# Looking for ppl from Poland to travel with



## blanchett (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking for people who are going to travel to Australia in May/June 2014 from Poland (maybe some of them will check this forum and find out about me). I was granted with visa 476 and want to go there from Wrocław. 

I still don't know where I'm going to stay in Australia, so that's another question:

Which city is the best to start a new life/job etc. (without experience, full time work). I've read about it but still it's not enough for me...


Thanks for your answers


----------

